# NYC Sharpening Class - Sign Up



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2013)

OK folks, I had posted up a poll earlier that I removed since it's become irrelevant. The venue that we'll be using for the class has limited weekdays available (no Mondays) so we're going with a Tues, Nov. 12th

The venue has a pro type kitchen available to us so we're thinking about either cooking lunch or going with pot luck (maybe locals could contribute here?). We can talk more about this later.

The venue is located in Oceanside, NY near the LIRR train station but if you drive in there will be parking available.

We need a minimum of 10 sign ups before we commit. If you plan to attend please sign up ASAP and please be 100% sure that you can attend before signing up since we can't cancel or refund once we do commit. 


The price has been raised to cover the added expense of paying for a venue, travel, etc.


Please sign up *HERE* at your earliest convenience.

Thanks everyone!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2013)

Well that was quick....1 down....9 more to go.


----------



## brianh (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Dave, I don't have a stone flattener or holder. I could try to pick them up before the class. If not, is it a big deal?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2013)

brianh said:


> Hey Dave, I don't have a stone flattener or holder. I could try to pick them up before the class. If not, is it a big deal?




You won't need a stone holder but the flattener will come in handy for sure. 

If you want I can bring along anything that we sell and give it to you at the class or you could order it ahead if you like and have it shipped, either way I'll give a 10% discount to anyone attending.


----------



## brianh (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, Dave! Any chance of holding me a seat til Tuesday (payday)? Money's been tight over the summer but is on the upswing now.


----------



## ajrh (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Well that was quick....1 down....9 more to go.



Heh, was that me? I actually held back for 5 minutes to try to be casually in the middle of the pack - evidently I miscalculated


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Well that was quick....1 down....9 more to go.





ajrh said:


> Heh, was that me? I actually held back for 5 minutes to try to be casually in the middle of the pack - evidently I miscalculated




Yup that was you.


----------



## split0101 (Oct 9, 2013)

I would love to do to this class, if it was on a weekend. Its going to be hard to ditch work for this... Is there any chance that you might add a weekend class?


----------



## brianh (Oct 9, 2013)

I have two sick days left for the rest of the year and I'm ditching work for this


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2013)

split0101 said:


> I would love to do to this class, if it was on a weekend. Its going to be hard to ditch work for this... Is there any chance that you might add a weekend class?




Unfortunately no.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2013)

We've got three sign ups so far.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to leave this open until next Thursday 10/17 and make the decision on whether or not we'll be holding the class then. That's really cutting it close though, if at all possible I'd prefer to wrap this up even earlier. If you plan to attend please confirm as soon as you can. 

Thanks!


----------



## Miles (Oct 11, 2013)

Dave, if I were anywhere within reasonable driving distance, I'd love to take this class. I have no doubt I'd take some very good stuff away from it. I really hope this class fills up. This is a very rare and unique opportunity to say the least.


----------



## brianh (Oct 11, 2013)

C'mon guys, great opportunity here!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't know fellas....interest seems low on this


----------



## turbochef422 (Oct 11, 2013)

Noooo. I'm gonna be in and I'm trying to convince my sous chef too. Come on guys. This is big


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2013)

Not looking good here folks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey - we just got a 4th sign up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ajrh (Oct 15, 2013)

One full day until Thursday's deadline, and incomprehensibly the media seems focused on whether the House of Representatives can get 217 sign-ups, but surely the real action is happening here. Only six more...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I picked a great day for a deadline.:slaphead:


----------



## brianh (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2013)

We're up to 5!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2013)

So we only have 1/2 of the minimum signed up for this class which means that unless the rest come on board tonight we'll have to cancel.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry folks, this is cancelled for lack of interest. :sad0:


On the flip side, I'll be contacting those who signed up to discuss an alternative.


----------

